# Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi



## White Carp (20. April 2012)

Hi Leute, 
ich wollte eure meinung mal einfahren, da ich mir bald 
neue Funkbissanzeiger kaufen möchte, jedoch schwanke ich noch zwischen den neuen Delkims und dem JRC Radar DSi. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht, stimmt die Angabe, dass 
die JRC Radar DSi Funkbissanzeiger eine Reichweite auf freiem Gelände von 500 m hat? 


Gruß White Carp


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. April 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Ich habe beide Bissanzeiger schon Live gesehen. Ich würde mir definitiv die Delkims kaufen, da sie sich schon seit jahren bewiesen haben. 
Was die Reichweite der JRC angeht, was bringen einem 500m reichweite? Vorallem bis ich 500m zurück zu den ruten gerannt bin, wird der Fisch schon lange in i.welche ästen o.ä. hängen


----------



## White Carp (20. April 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Ok, was genau hast du denn an den Delkims besser gefunden?


----------



## BARSCH123 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Ich stimme Dr. Kalamaris aufjedenfall zu, habe beide Bissanzeiger Live am Wasser gesehen.. und die Delkims kamen deutlich besser bei weg..

Ein kollege hat vor ca. 2 Monaten von Delkim auf die Radar umgestiegen und jetzt vor ner woche hatte er wieder Delkims am Pod.

Ich will nicht sagen das die Radar schlecht sind, aber Delkims sind einfach "besser", ist nicht nur meine meinung.

Tl.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. April 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Ich hab die Delkims und die JRC schon live gesehen, mir gefällt die gesamte verarbeitung von delkim besser. Auch gefällt mir die Sensibilitätseinstellung vom delkim besser, gerade wenn man nah an hindernissen fischt, ist man froh frühzeitig was mitzubekommen. Ein weiteres kriterium für leute, die auch im winter rausgehen, ist dass beim delkim kein schnurlaufröllchen einfrieren kann, da er keins hat. Jedoch sagen manche delkimnutzer, dass sie mit geflochtenen schnüren teilweise probleme hatte, weil besonderst rauhe schnüre sich mit der zeit in das y einschneiden können. Im endeffekt leisten beide bissanzeiger die gleiche arbeit, nur tut der eine "dies" evt ein bisschen besser und der andere tut "das" ein bisschen besser. Die JRC habe ich mal bei markus lotz gesehen, als ich ihn am wasser traf. Es scheinen keine schlechten bissanzeiger zu sein, jedoch für was brauch ich ne beleuchtete fallbissanzeige, wenn ich nachts aus dem schlaf gerissen werde, seh ich am swinger mmn genausogut ob es ein fallbiss ist oder nicht.


----------



## White Carp (11. August 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Hi, 
wollte nur noch mal bescheid geben für welchen Bissanzeiger ich mich letztendlich entschieden habe. Ich habe mir jetzt die Radar Dsi von JRC geholt, da sie viel günstiger sind und all die gleichen Funktonen wie die Delkims haben, außer ein paar kleinigkeiten sind an dem oder den anderen Bissanzeiger wieder besser. So haben die Delkims keine passende Anschlussbuchse für die Fox Illuminated Euro Swinger, sowie keine optische Fallbissanzeige. Auch die Reichweite ist bei den JRC Radar Bissanzeigern besser, sie sind zudem komplett Wasserdicht und haben eine LED am Funk die Beim Biss als Taschenlampe dient. Dafür hat halt der Delkim wiederum 
kein Schnurlaufröllchen. Das wars auch schon was der Radar als einziges nicht hat, und wenn man es unbedingt dazu zählen will ist der Ton der Delkims natürlich das Beste, obwohl mich die Töne des Radar Bissanzeigers
ebenfalls ansprechen. 

Gruß 

White Carp


----------



## allrounder13 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Warum stellst du denn überhaupt eine frage, du hast doch wunderbar allein herausgefunden welcher bissanzeiger für dich der richtige ist


----------



## Shimanofreak (11. August 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

also du hast einen fehler begangen, so eine gute sensibilitätseinstellung wie delkim hat hat keiner, dafür gibts bei delkim eigene swinger die perfekt auf diese abgestimmt sind , ausserdem hat delkim eine mehr als ausrecihende reichweite, der ton ist ein genuss und die funkbox hat so perfekte 1 zu 1 übertragung das ich manchmal denke meine funke ist aus weil sie genau gleich wie die bissanzeiger töne abgibt. fallbissanzeige ist unnötig, wenn man rausrennt weils mal kräftig piept gucke ich auf die delkim swinger die beleuchtet sind und sehe was abgeht, dazu kann ich die swinger von deelkim als hänger und als swinger benutzen, ein eindeutig besserer bissanzeiger, den ich selber besitze, nur wieso fragst du welcher besser ist, wir sagen delkim und du kaufst den jrc, dann kauf doch gleich was du meinst und frag uns nicht, andere geben sich hier mühe jemandem wie dir zu helfen und haben auch besseres zu tu n wenn du ihre *hilfe* nicht annimst naja ..


----------



## White Carp (11. August 2012)

*AW: Delkim vs JRC Rardar DSi*

Ich war mir einfach zu unsicher, weil ihr mir die Delkims empfiehlt und andere meinen Delkim sei nur wegen seines Tones so beliebt. Sie haben mir eindeutig die Radar Dsi empfohlen und andere, wie mein Freund, fahren vollständig auf Delkim ab. Nach langer Überlegung hab ich mich dann für die Radar entschieden, auch wenn es für dich kein Grund ist nur weil der Radar vielleicht doch einige Kleinigkeiten mehr hat als die Delkims. Bei der Entscheidung spielte für mich vor allem das Geld eine große Rolle, und da der Radar fast die identischen Eigenschaften, wie ein Delkim hat, habe ich mich für die Radar entschieden. Und die Funktion mit dem Schnurabzug von 0,5mm oder was auch immer die Delkims für eine Sensibilität haben, 
ist für das Karpfenangeln totaler schwachsinn, denn biss jetzt haben es die Karpfen in unserem Gewässer deutschlich mehr geschaft als ein paar millimeter Schnur abzuziehen. Deshalb reichen die Radar mit 4 milliletern 
auch schon lange aus. Jeder muss es letztendlich für sich selber entscheiden, daher auch noch mal vielen Dank für eure Feedbacks. 

Gruß 

White Carp


----------

